

Alternative Jobs for Bored App/Web Developers - fecak
http://jobtipsforgeeks.com/2013/06/18/alternatives/

======
tocomment
Can you give us more details on the business analyst option? What would be
involved in that?

~~~
fecak
Talking to users about their needs and defining them for programmers to
implement, and thinking of features for software based on user needs, etc. The
programming background might give you an advantage as to knowing what is
possible and providing detailed documents for developers based on what you
would have wanted as a developer.

------
tocomment
Another option to consider might be a sales/pre-sales engineer.

~~~
fecak
Yes, both the BA and sales engineer would be other options.

